# MN Elk Pic



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

My cousin took this picture of Elk on our CRP in northern Minnesota last week, thought I would share.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WOW, Those are some dandy animals??? ANywhere near Grygla??


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Kittson County about a mile south of Canada.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are a couple more bulls


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Are the two bulls in the second picture different than the ones in the first picture?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

It looks like it, they look younger, and judging by where the photo was taken they were a couple miles away from the first two. And both pictures were taken the same day.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice pics. I have heard of some really nice animals all around that area of NW MN and also NE ND.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Any chance that second picture was taken on the government corn field? We started bear hunting in your area two years ago, so I have become familar with that part of Minnesota.

I have only saw one elk there in the past two years, saw two wolves last fall!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet pics!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not aware of any goverment corn feilds up there. There have been quite a bit of elk on our land the last 3-4 years. In 07 and 06 they were down earlier than normal, during deer season, which is not good because it seems they will force deer off of your land. In 07 I remember watching a group of people doing a push next to our land, and to their suprise a heard of Elk came running out the other end, the people posting looked like they were ready to sh#t their pants.

Here is a link to my cousin's website with more pictures from pervious years. http://www.wiktel.net/birdsanctuary/elk.htm


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

DNR planted approx. 40 acres of corn on state land this year in the area that we bear hunt, planted it hunt specifically for elk. At least that is what the biologist told me, it did have some elk sign but it was old, checked it for bear sign, but the corn was not ripe while we were there, but I bet the bear found it once it ripened up!

I was just curious because the area we hunt is not far from the Canadian boarder!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice looking elk.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for adding the website link. It has great pictures and am jealous he got to tour the MN herds like that. Although elk can do a lot of damage to crops its nice to hear about them spreading out a little in this part of the country.


----------

